# Residental?



## ggwash21 (Dec 6, 2003)

i currently work for my girl friends dad doin commercial and i am thinkin bout going into Res? what would i wanna start off by doin?


----------



## BLinindoll (Nov 7, 2003)

Might want to post this question in the "Elements of Business" forum.


----------

